# Arnp



## NESmith (Apr 7, 2010)

Can a ARNP do an Initial Medicare patient? If they can would they not bill under their own Medicare #? I have an ARNP telling me that they can not see new Medicare patients and I thought they could. Thanks as always for everyones help


----------



## carriebear105 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes Nurse Practioners can see Medicare new patients however the MUST bill under their own NPI as incident-to rules do not apply to new patients.


----------



## nneecole (Apr 9, 2010)

Its my understanding that only doctors can see new Medicare patients. After they have been seen by the doctor they can follow up with PA's or Nurse Practitioners. Also Medicare patients are not supposed to see PA's and NP's with a "new problem". They should see the doctor first and follow up with PA's and NP's.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 9, 2010)

nneecole said:


> Its my understanding that only doctors can see new Medicare patients. After they have been seen by the doctor they can follow up with PA's or Nurse Practitioners. Also Medicare patients are not supposed to see PA's and NP's with a "new problem". They should see the doctor first and follow up with PA's and NP's.



A NPP *can* see a new Medicare patient or a Medicare patient with a new problem if it's within their states scope of practice.  "Incident-to" does not apply for new patients or new patient complaints; therefore, the claim would need to be submitted under the NPP's name and NPI.


----------

